# Yellow River



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Launched at our camp on Wilkerson Bluff at 8:30 and quit at 1:30. Caught 5 small bass. Had a few more followers. Really went to try my new trolling motor. Fished 5 hours up river to Ginhole and still had 3 out of 4 power bars left. All I can say is WOW. Should have switched to a 24V motor years ago. No more dragging a chain.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice bass, so you went with the 24, I don't blame you one bit always better to have the extra power when fishing the river...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

MinnKota Riptide SE70 Bow Mount Hand Control. I was worried about the weight of the 2 batteries. First put them up front, but realized quickly me and 2 batteries were too much weight. Moved to the back. Ran 6 guage wire direct from the trolling motor. At 1:30 I checked the battery charge on the motor. I thought 3 lighted bars meant almost gone so we quit fishing. Got home and the book states 3 bars means good charge. I didn't think the Walmart batteries would last 5 hours going up Yellow River. Probably could have fished all day.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I love my 36v. I can pull anything I want all day


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use my 24V at 3 mile and use the crap outta it....I go 2xs before putting a charge on it....the last time, it was still at 64% when I put em on charge....Those are with the Wallyworld batteries. One of my batteries died out and I had it 23 months. They have a 24 month warranty so I took it in and got a brand new battery free!!!


----------

